# Anyone ever financed a guitar from long & McQuade?



## silvertonebetty

Has anyone ever financed anything from long and McQuades? I was told next month is Gibson month at long and McQuade and I can finance the lesPaul I want for $105 a month for 36 months , but I have never financed anything before. So my question is for those who did how does it work? Can you pay more than $105 a month? Do they add taxes like easy home does with their stuff? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fretzel

silvertonebetty said:


> Has anyone ever financed anything from long and McQuades? I was told next month is Gibson month at long and McQuade and I can finance the lesPaul I want for $105 a month for 36 months , but I have never financed anything before. So my question is for those who did how does it work? Can you pay more than $105 a month? Do they add taxes like easy home does with their stuff? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They want a certain amount down, can't recall how much. They link to your credit card. You can either go in before the payment is due or have it come off your card. 

Not sure if they do 36 months though. Only ever hear 6/12. Yes you can pay more whenever you like.


----------



## silvertonebetty

fretzel said:


> They want a certain amount down, can't recall how much. They link to your credit card. You can either go in before the payment is due or have it come off your card.
> 
> Not sure if they do 36 months though. Only ever hear 6/12. Yes you can pay more whenever you like.


The fella told me over the phone normally it’s $500 down but on Gibson month it’s 0 down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto

Their rates are usually very high, 18% ish iirc, so you'll want to check on that.


----------



## fretzel

keto said:


> Their rates are usually very high, 18% ish iirc, so you'll want to check on that.


I think it may be 0% for Gibson month.


----------



## jdto

I've done the 0% 12-month thing. You can either link it to a card or I think have it come out as a pre-authorized payment from the bank with a void cheque. It was fairly painless overall. I had another time where I financed something with interest via pre-authorized, so I paid that off at the end of the year when I got my bonus payment as opposed to going to the full term and paying the full 36-months of interest. They are totally flexible on that, too. I just called them and said "can you charge me the remaining balance?" and they said "done" and it was.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I have bought a couple of guitars on their 0% sales. For me they wanted at least the first payment down. They want a credit card to take automatic payments from. It couldn't have been easier. The first one took about twenty minutes while they did a credit check. The second one I just had to sign the papers.


----------



## Budda

Just make sure you're actually good with the payment plan. The good news is you can pay the balance whenever, if Im not mistaken.


----------



## guitarman2

Its been a long time since I've financed anything from L&M over a long period of time. I'm pretty sure the interest rate was 10-11%. At least it used to be. The only way I finance anything these days is short term at 0%. My wife bought me a Brad Paisley road worn tele last July for my 60th and I had her take advantage of the 6 month no interest deal. Even then it was paid off in less than 2 months. Years ago I bought an LP on Gibson month over 3 years. I ended up returning it before the 30 days was up partially because I just couldn't stomach being chained to a payment for a guitar over that long a period. My Custom shop telecaster (cost $5k) that I ordered from the US I put on my credit card and paid it off before 30 days. I had 70% of the money already saved. When I was young, especially when I was on the road touring in bands, I put gear on 1 to 2 year plans all the time. Now that I'm older I just don't like having payments. Right now I have everything I own all paid for (cars, gear, etc) except the house.


----------



## Okay Player

fretzel said:


> I think it may be 0% for Gibson month.


I'm curious to see what Gibson month looks like this year...


----------



## fretzel

Okay Player said:


> I'm curious to see what Gibson month looks like this year...


I will look but my pocketbook insists i not be tempted. LOL


----------



## TTHX

I've done this before and I think for Gibson month it's usually 0 down but make sure to check the interest rates and agreements. When I did it I just paid it off in like 2 or 3 months and there was no additional fee for paying it earlier or making larger lump sums. Just make sure to double check all the agreement details.


----------



## Stephenlouis

In my youth, I used to finance guitars and amps through them pretty often. the rules and regs have changes I am sure, but it was always easy painless, and as far as I recall, low to no interest if you made your payments. Based on my past experience I would tell you to go for it after checking rates. anything over 5% is robbery in my books.


----------



## tomee2

So you mean I don't have to get $3k cash out of the bank for a kijiji deal in a Tims parking lot to buy a Gibson?


----------



## crann

fretzel said:


> I think it may be 0% for Gibson month.


I was in a L&M today and the guy in front of me asked if Gibson month is 0%. I wonder if it's a poster here? Anyways, the employee said he doesn't think so. But that guy is generally uncool, so I wouldn't be surprised if he was wrong.


----------



## keto

crann said:


> I was in a L&M today and the guy in front of me asked if Gibson month is 0%. I wonder if it's a poster here? Anyways, the employee said he doesn't think so. But that guy is generally uncool, so I wouldn't be surprised if he was wrong.


He won't be wrong, if it was 0%, you can bet your last dollar it would be prominently featured in any promo materials (which they will have seen internally even if _we_ can't just yet). All they are doing, which is the same every year for Gibson month, is extending the available term. I stand to be corrected, but believe normal max term is 12 months. It will be at their standard rate, which is definitely in 'payday loan/loan shark' territory.

0%, if memory serves, was usually Yorkville month, but hasn't been offered in a few years or else I've missed it. And 0% for short term, they'd never do 0% 3 years.


----------



## silvertonebetty

tomee2 said:


> So you mean I don't have to get $3k cash out of the bank for a kijiji deal in a Tims parking lot to buy a Gibson?


I’m thinking used is probably the way to go . Next week all my bills will be paid off so any extra cash can be put in my savings. I might take 2-3 months of real saving but I’m sure by then someone here might have one for sale lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidP

FWIW, there's usually a couple of zero % financing promos each year, ranging from 6 -12 months, and the items/brands covered. 
I use it quite regularly to take advantage and pay it down/off as soon as possible. 
Promos will appear on the home page, so check at the beginning of next month.


----------



## guitarman2

keto said:


> 0%, if memory serves, was usually Yorkville month, but hasn't been offered in a few years or else I've missed it. And 0% for short term, they'd never do 0% 3 years.


Last summer I bought a guitar on a 6 month 0% interest which I believe was for Fender month.


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m sure by then someone here might have one for sale lol.


What are you looking for?


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> What are you looking for?


Lol a lesPaul lol. morepower that’s selling one in one of my favourite finishes but really I want a honey burst standard or classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> I want a honey burst standard or classic.


My favorite also. I have a honeyburst classic and I wouldn't trade it for a standard. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> My favorite also. I have a honeyburst classic and I wouldn't trade it for a standard. Hope you find what you're looking for.


Thanks and yeah I was like wow my first time I saw one. I liked the neck but found the pickups a bit iffy . But this year I believe the pickups are different more like a vintage t-top . The best sounding lesPaul I’ve played was a 79 lp custom with t-tops .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick in the Patch

I have to say that when I was just getting started, had no credit and no bank balance to speak of, L&M was the only place in the world that would give me credit to buy anything when I said I was a musician. I bought a brand new Tokai Goldstar Sound for 215. I had taken a ride from a friend the week before to get one when they were called Springysound and sold for 165, but they had been pulled from the wall, due to a legal matter.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Rick in the Patch said:


> I have to say that when I was just getting started, had no credit and no bank balance to speak of, L&M was the only place in the world that would give me credit to buy anything when I said I was a musician. I bought a brand new Tokai Goldstar Sound for 215. I had taken a ride from a friend the week before to get one when they were called Springysound and sold for 165, but they had been pulled from the wall, due to a legal matter.


No credit is my issue lol. And little funds left after paying off my four wheeler, but at least that’s paid off


----------



## b-nads

I had a deal lined up for a Tele there this time last year - 0% for 6 months or 5% for 12, if I recall correctly. If you can get the 0% deal, it's not bad, just make sure you keep up on your payments, because otherwise I think you get nailed with an insurance charge.

I'm trying to get my Africa Twin paid off by next summer - if I manage that, I'll probaly get a hollowbody through financing with L&M.


----------



## colchar

fretzel said:


> They want a certain amount down, can't recall how much. They link to your credit card.



You can also do it without a credit card.

And if I remember correctly, the interest rate they charge is lower than most credit cards.




> Not sure if they do 36 months though. Only ever hear 6/12. Yes you can pay more whenever you like.


They will do 36 months for Gibson Month. It is part of their promotion every year.


----------



## colchar

Kerry Brown said:


> I have bought a couple of guitars on their 0% sales. For me they wanted at least the first payment down. They want a credit card to take automatic payments from. It couldn't have been easier. The first one took about twenty minutes while they did a credit check. The second one I just had to sign the papers.


They don't do credit checks. They check your info, but not your credit.

As one of the sales guys said to me at one time "do you know any musicians with good credit?"


----------



## keto

b-nads said:


> I had a deal lined up for a Tele there this time last year - 0% for 6 months or 5% for 12, if I recall correctly. If you can get the 0% deal, it's not bad, just make sure you keep up on your payments, because otherwise I think you get nailed with an insurance charge.
> 
> I'm trying to get my Africa Twin paid off by next summer - if I manage that, I'll probaly get a hollowbody through financing with L&M.


Probably late fees, something on the order of 2%/month or they can have a flat rate, we do both on various loan products. Not sure how insurance would come into play.




colchar said:


> You can also do it without a credit card.
> 
> And if I remember correctly, the interest rate they charge is lower than most credit cards.
> 
> They will do 36 months for Gibson Month. It is part of their promotion every year.


But not at 0%, as we've been discussing, for 36, I'm sure not. I said earlier, thought their rate is about 18%, nice if it's lower.


----------



## keto

colchar said:


> They don't do credit checks. They check your info, but not your credit.
> 
> As one of the sales guys said to me at one time "do you know any musicians with good credit?"


That may not be true in all cases. L&M now report to the credit bureau, which means they have an account, which means easy access to your bureau. New first timer, depending probably too on $ floor limits, but anyways, pretty good chance you get checked, if a reasonably substantial purchase.

Long established customer like you and me, write em and roll em, as we used to say in the car business.


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol a lesPaul lol. morepower that’s selling one in one of my favourite finishes but really I want a honey burst standard or classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Keep in mind that the Classics have the pcb board in them. Easily replaced though.

I just bought a honeyburst Classic. Some of the tops are boring, but some are really fucking nice. Mine is gorgeous:


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I use Gibson month to buy limited number Specials. My ex would literally curse the Long & McQuade flyer when it came in. 
Darryl at the Peterborough location is great. Makes it easy easy easy to buy a pricey Gibson.


----------



## keto

colchar said:


> Keep in mind that the Classics have the pcb board in them. Easily replaced though.
> 
> I just bought a honeyburst Classic. Some of the tops are boring, but some are really fucking nice. Mine is gorgeous:


The binding looks really WHITE! in that photo, is it just the lighting? It's sorta off-putting to me, so used to creamy.


----------



## Stratotone

Make sure to pre-authorize automatic payments. Pretty sure that late or missed payments will trigger interest charges.


----------



## colchar

keto said:


> The binding looks really WHITE! in that photo, is it just the lighting? It's sorta off-putting to me, so used to creamy.



The guitar is still at the store so I can't check it right now to see how white it looks in normal lighting (the caps and pickups just came in this week so things haven't been swapped over yet). If I remember correctly, it is creamy (and that is what the specs on the Gibson website say) but the overall effect of the guitar makes it look white. I prefer the reflector knobs that are on it, but am putting amber knobs on instead to help tone down the brightness of the guitar. The new pickups have double cream bobbins so that will help tone it down a bit too.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Stratotone said:


> Make sure to pre-authorize automatic payments. Pretty sure that late or missed payments will trigger interest charges.


Yeah I asked about pre authorized payments and it’s the only way I could could do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> No credit is my issue lol.


No problem. They have what they used to call the 'Pulse Plan', if you have a pulse, you're good to go.
You do need ID though.
And most important thing, always be sure to mention "I know McQuade".


----------



## silvertonebetty

jb welder said:


> No problem. They have what they used to call the 'Pulse Plan', if you have a pulse, you're good to go.
> You do need ID though.
> And most important thing, always be sure to mention "I know McQuade".


My friend actually does know McQuade from back in the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend actually does know McQuade from back in the day


That would be very _back_ in the day. He would be one of very few. Your friend must be very old. No one in the current operation except Jack Long would know him. So don't take my advice, people will just look at you funny.


----------



## Lincoln

Do all the under $2000 Gibson products get sold on the first day of "Gibson Month"?


----------



## silvertonebetty

jb welder said:


> That would be very _back_ in the day. He would be one of very few. Your friend must be very old. No one in the current operation except Jack Long would know him. So don't take my advice, people will just look at you funny.


He’d be about 65 . Jack only died last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lincoln said:


> Do all the under $2000 Gibson products get sold on the first day of "Gibson Month"?


No clue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto

Lincoln said:


> Do all the under $2000 Gibson products get sold on the first day of "Gibson Month"?


Not that I recall offhand, I mean, how many Tributes and Specials can they sell? This year could be different I guess, there seems to be a lot of liquidity around, so maybe any special editions get sucked up fast. Especially if it turns out to be something actually interesting. But often in the past, some of those sit a while.


----------



## Always12AM

Make sure you want it.
The restocking fees are outrageous.
After 15 days of owning it they want 45% or so for a restocking fee.

Which means. You change your mind and return it after 20 days, you owe them about $1700.

If you buy it outright you can return it after 30 and get your money back. As long as it’s not damaged or fucked up in any way. Which surprisingly is hard for a lot of people to avoid.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Always12AM said:


> Make sure you want it.
> The restocking fees are outrageous.
> After 15 days of owning it they want 45% or so for a restocking fee.
> 
> Which means. You change your mind and return it after 20 days, you owe them about $1700.
> 
> If you buy it outright you can return it after 30 and get your money back. As long as it’s not damaged or fucked up in any way. Which surprisingly is hard for a lot of people to avoid.


I honestly think financing might be a bad idea from the input from this thread . I was actually offered an Gibson lesPaul tribute for a great price but I’ll have to see what is left after my bills and grocery shopping. I am aware that the tribe is a lower end lesPaul but it has the colour I really like and I like a satin neck .





























The seller doesn’t have it listed so when I get the rest of the cash I will message them to see if they still have it. The sad thing is if I didn’t have that four wheeler to pay off I’d be able to grab it and had have cash left over. But I guess that’s how life rolls at times 😂 .


----------



## tdotrob

Do new LP standards come with a hard case or just the hideous brown bag?


----------



## silvertonebetty

tdotrob said:


> Do new LP standards come with a hard case or just the hideous brown bag?


I believe a hard shell case


----------



## colchar

Lincoln said:


> Do all the under $2000 Gibson products get sold on the first day of "Gibson Month"?


Doubtful.


----------



## keto

tdotrob said:


> Do new LP standards come with a hard case or just the hideous brown bag?


Standard is a bag, I just found that out for sure last week. There is or was an AAA top Standard 50's in town I've been drooling over, they dropped it $500. Just a bag, that's ridiculous.


----------



## tdotrob

keto said:


> Standard is a bag, I just found that out for sure last week. There is or was an AAA top Standard 50's in town I've been drooling over, they dropped it $500. Just a bag, that's ridiculous.


I was of the same mind till I got a guitar $3800 guitar recently that only came with a bag. I was super bummed out. Now I actually prefer the bag and looking to get another couple But I wouldn’t take one of the Gibson brown bags. Ugggggg


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> Standard is a bag, I just found that out for sure last week. There is or was an AAA top Standard 50's in town I've been drooling over, they dropped it $500. Just a bag, that's ridiculous.


Standard is a case according to l&m


----------



## Always12AM

It’s a great entry point to Gibson.
But so is an epiphone 335 dot for $400 and avoiding the whole payment plan all together.

I’ve gone down the rabbit hole of satins and tributes and Epiphones and ended up selling them all. The goal is an R9 lol. And if you added up all of the losses I’ve taken on the dozens of Gibsons I’ve cycled through, I could have bought one.

Interest is designed so that the lender comes out on top. The Gibson 0% down is just them trying to get someone on the hook for MSRP right before they slash the prices on all of their B stock lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Always12AM said:


> It’s a great entry point to Gibson.
> But so is an epiphone 335 dot for $400 and avoiding the whole payment plan all together.
> 
> I’ve gone down the rabbit hole of satins and tributes and Epiphones and ended up selling them all. The goal is an R9 lol. And if you added up all of the losses I’ve taken on the dozens of Gibsons I’ve cycled through, I could have bought one.
> 
> Interest is designed so that the lender comes out on top. The Gibson 0% down is just them trying to get someone on the hook for MSRP right before they slash the prices on all of their B stock lol.


I actually really enjoy finishing guitars so I almost wonder if it’s worth while to get an kit from Precision Guitar Kits – Make Your Own Guitar Statement and doing the wood dyeing myself. I know of a fella that can glue the neck on and give it a clear coat for me .then I’d have exactly what I want or get the epiphone either custom or standard and change the pickups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker

I recently picked up the exact same tribute you have in the pictures. I stole the Seymour Duncan Antiquities from it and replaced them with the original spec 490R/498T. Other than aesthetics, I think it's a great guitar. I only mention the aesthetics because it's not shiny, but for what it is I think it looks pretty good. There's probably not $2k worth of difference between it and my standard as far as it being a musical instrument.

As far as the "ugly" brown gig bag goes, it's 1000% better than the black and white bags Gibson used to give out with their entry level guitars. I have one and it is basically the only thing any of my guitars travel in if I'm leaving home (much lighter and easier to carry than a hard case, can sling it). I think it's a great bag, and I'll bet anyone saying bad things about it has never tried one. Beauty is after all in the eye of the beholder. And yes, all standards (and Classics and Trads and Moderns) come with a hard case.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Stratotone said:


> Make sure to pre-authorize automatic payments. Pretty sure that late or missed payments will trigger interest charges.





Lincoln said:


> Do all the under $2000 Gibson products get sold on the first day of "Gibson Month"?


Order one in, you still get the sale price.


----------



## fretzel

I hadn't seen the new gig bag yet. Definitely looks like a step up from the old one to me. Would have to see one in person to really know though. 

I found like with most guitars. The setup is hit and miss. Luckily they offer a freebie but I hear the turnaround is a little longer right now. At least that's what I heard at Pickering L&M. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> Has anyone ever financed anything from long and McQuades? I was told next month is Gibson month at long and McQuade and I can finance the lesPaul I want for $105 a month for 36 months , but I have never financed anything before. So my question is for those who did how does it work? Can you pay more than $105 a month? Do they add taxes like easy home does with their stuff? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I never realized until now, there are actual numbers in there. If you know what NET amount is being financed (maybe not - does it include taxes? a down payment?), I can work it backwards from the $105 x 36 to get to the rate quickly.

I also note that all their advertising (see below) is following the automotive world and details bi-weekly payments rather than monthly. 26 payments a year makes a pretty substantial difference in lowering carrying costs (interest), while also showing a lower payment for that good old psychological advantage.

The Gibson month flier is up, but makes no mention of rate, just 'special financing', so it certainly will NOT be 0% or they would be highlighting it prominently. The limited editions are
1) Gibson LP Classic AAA Blueberry burst
2) Epi LP 60's Maple Fade
3)Epi V and Explorer, korina with gold hw.
So, a couple skinny neck LPs, not for me  Might have looked at a korina Explorer, but I detest gold hardware.





Long & McQuade Flyer, Gear Guide & Magazine | Long & McQuade


Browse our flyers and shop today in-store and online at Long & McQuade, the largest chain of musical instrument retailers in Canada with over 70 stores.




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Budda

@silvertonebetty if you want a gibson les paul, try before you buy.


----------



## BlueRocker

keto said:


> I also note that all their advertising (see below) is following the automotive world and details bi-weekly payments rather than monthly. 26 payments a year makes a pretty substantial difference in lowering carrying costs (interest), while also showing a lower payment for that good old psychological advantage.


Not just a psychological advantage, if you get paid bi-weekly it is easier to budget for. I do all my payments that are possible that way - paid on Thursday, bills paid by Friday.

If you go to this link and scroll down to the bottom of the page you can see the special pricing, although it doesn't show yet if you click on the item. So the Les Paul Standard 60's at $57 bi-weekly is $4446 total cost over three years. Not sure if the $57 covers taxes, but if not it is about 29% interest.

April is Gibson Month! | Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## keto

BlueRocker said:


> Not just a psychological advantage, if you get paid bi-weekly it is easier to budget for. I do all my payments that are possible that way - paid on Thursday, bills paid by Friday.
> 
> If you go to this link and scroll down to the bottom of the page you can see the special pricing, although it doesn't show yet if you click on the item. So the Les Paul Standard 60's at $57 bi-weekly is $4446 total cost over three years. Not sure if the $57 covers taxes, but if not it is about 29% interest.
> 
> April is Gibson Month! | Long & McQuade Musical Instruments
> 
> View attachment 357818



I don't think I'm seeing what you're seeing, or I'm clicking the wrong place or something. I can see the sale pricing but not payment info.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Budda said:


> @silvertonebetty if you want a gibson les paul, try before you buy.


I think the whole reason I'm always on a lespaul kick is because I had the opportunity of doing payments on a 78 lp custom but I let someone talk me out of the guitar. But it was an amazing guitar. If I do end up gibson I'd have to try it out first
.








It was from the same spot I got my mesa from years ago.


----------



## BlueRocker

keto said:


> I don't think I'm seeing what you're seeing, or I'm clicking the wrong place or something. I can see the sale pricing but not payment info.


----------



## keto

@BlueRocker got it, it's in the flier I just missed it. $0 down, 36 months, biweekly. Working it backwards from retail price (everything will be + applicable taxes, of course), I hope I did something wrong. 36 months = 78 bi-weekly payments (is this where I made a mistake? 52 weeks/year = 26 payments/year X3 = 78 total payments) of $63.00, from a retail price of $3299.00, = 28.33% APR. Again, hopefully I've calculated a variable wrong.

But, $63.00 X 78 = $4,914.00 you're paying for a $3,299.00 guitar, so that passes the eye test as being right, at 28%. I re-ran the numbers a different way leaving out a different variable and came to the same result.

Long damned way from 0%


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> @BlueRocker got it, it's in the flier I just missed it. $0 down, 36 months, biweekly. Working it backwards from retail price (everything will be + applicable taxes, of course), I hope I did something wrong. 36 months = 78 bi-weekly payments (is this where I made a mistake? 52 weeks/year = 26 payments/year X3 = 78 total payments) of $63.00, from a retail price of $3299.00, = 28.33% APR. Again, hopefully I've calculated a variable wrong.
> 
> But, $63.00 X 78 = $4,914.00 you're paying for a $3,299.00 guitar, so that passes the eye test as being right, at 28%. I re-ran the numbers a different way leaving out a different variable and came to the same result.
> 
> Long damned way from 0%


And far from being feasible 😆 .do now kids we know why you ask the adults first before jumping into things


----------



## fretzel

I did the rough math on the first guitar listed in the flyer. You end up paying over $1500 in interest on a $3800 guitar. Crazy! 

Better be a keeper!


----------



## silvertonebetty

fretzel said:


> I did the rough math on the first guitar listed in the flyer. You end up paying over $1500 in interest on a $3800 guitar. Crazy!
> 
> Better be a keeper!


Yeah its just not happening


----------



## fretzel

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah its just not happening


If you can pay it off in a year wait for Yorkville month. It is 0% then.


----------



## silvertonebetty

fretzel said:


> If you can pay it off in a year wait for Yorkville month. It is 0% then.


Probably just wait 2-3 months and find one used. I’m sure I can do it since the four wheeler will be paid off this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player

fretzel said:


> I think it may be 0% for Gibson month.


Not this year. Far as I can tell they're offering 36 month financing at 20%.

Edit: I apologize I didn't realize this thread had been revisited when I made this post.


----------



## colchar

Okay Player said:


> Not this year. Far as I can tell they're offering 36 month financing at 20%.
> 
> Edit: I apologize I didn't realize this thread had been revisited when I made this post.



I was in the store earlier tonight and asked about the interest rate because of the threads here. Apparently with pre-authorized payment (I assume that means linking a credit card to the account, but didn't ask for a specific definition) the interest rate is 17%.


----------



## silvertonebetty

After thinking I don’t want nor need a guitar. I could use a smaller more apartment friendly amp and I have no pedals so it only makes sense to go that route . Because let’s face it over the years I had 2 epiphone lesPauls,
Lyle lesPaul,harmony lesPaul and a profile lesPaul and all are gone . Mind you one of the epiphone was stolen ,but the point I’m not sure I’m finding what I found in that 70s lp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphasports

Just went to the site right now (1-4), says Gibson Month but virtually no info on any financing deals. I even put a crappy LP in my cart to see if anything appears at checkout, but nothing. Smoke and mirrors as usual.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Thats scarey lots for a "Limited" color that has a limited audience. I owned a Smokehouse Burst for a bit. Felt cheap in MY hands and sounded dull. I've bought quite a few LPs using L&M's no interest days. It was great.


----------



## colchar

alphasports said:


> Just went to the site right now (1-4), says Gibson Month but virtually no info on any financing deals. I even put a crappy LP in my cart to see if anything appears at checkout, but nothing. Smoke and mirrors as usual.


It is not smoke and mirrors.

You can finance a guitar, but you have to do so in-store. They need to check ID, etc. so you cannot do it online.


----------

